# Canon MX300 refuses my refilled cartridges



## ansku (Dec 25, 2009)

I have the same problem with my MX300. I have refilled both cartridges for the second time and I´ve tried my best to apply the below instructions ( taken from a thread in May) but without change. The error code on the monitor is U051.



inkinawink said:


> Go to
> 
> Canon printer properties, Printer Status, click Options (top left)
> Uncheck "Enable Status Monitor" this turns off the ink monitor.
> ...


I guess I had already turned off the "Enable Status Monitor" after my first refill. Now nothing seems to work. The yellow error light is stuck on. The printer had shown a message of the "Cartridge is empty" but no graphs and that´s why I refilled - 

Do I really have to go and buy a new set of Canon cartridges? Can they only be refilled once and that until some inner counter has redeemed they have reached the original top count? Is there no mercy for the frugal? The wicked?
Is there no Santa?


----------



## inkinawink (Dec 17, 2008)

The printer will still whine that the cartridge is empty. With the printer on, hold the "Stop" button down for 5-8 seconds. This should bypass the error messages

Did you do this?


----------



## ansku (Dec 25, 2009)

And with the Stop button you mean the far right with red on it? Yes, I´ve even re-installed the drivers and the whole printer. Only now it no longer refuses to recognize there are cartridges in the printer, it`s only telling me to Check the Ink. But it´s better than yhe earlier error message

I went to the Prink shop where I bought the refilling sets and the asked the same things and said that some printers really refuse to work with refilled ones. They said they would reimburse me for the ink sets (!)if I bring the back as I am a member of their customer club. Which of course has still not happened but I´m happy if they do. 

However, I still curious: on my first filling I got past a similar grade warning about ink but find it difficult to manage this time. Is there really a count chip in the cartridge? Somehow I don´t think I´d want to open one now full of Prink Ink just to see - and would not really see anyway. 

Thanks for the advise though. I´m getting so tired of this, but surely must try one more time when I´m more awake..


----------



## inkinawink (Dec 17, 2008)

Actually the newer cartridges dated 2009 and 2010 are starting to cause alot of problems for recyclers. HP and Canon have changed something in their cartridges recently (the ones with print heads) and they are all failing electronically after the first recycle. We (all recyclers) are trying to get to the bottom of it, and find a work around. Our recommendations for printers to buy are Brother, as there are no chips or road blocks for these cartridges.


----------



## ansku (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks Inkinawink! For the next printer I´ll be checking the use of refills before buying, and hopefully Brother will still remain reuse friendly. 

I returned the refill kit to Prink and got reimbursed for the full amount as I purchased original Canon cartridges. I wonder if new Prink or by any other manufacturer cartridges would have worked?


----------



## eye5 (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi all - I hope this helps you. I have a Canon MX300, and I refill my own ink. I had error U051, and U162, one of which must mean "you are trying to re-use a cartridge I have declared empty." I tried the instructions Google found for here (Tips, Tricks and Solutions for Epson, Canon, Dell, Brother), but that did not work, so I experimented with variations. The instructions I found referred to a "RESET" button, which my MX300 does not have, and I changed the number of presses in step 3.
Good luck, I hope this helps, I hate paying full retail for printer cartridges.

1.	Turn off your printer and unplug its power source from the wall.
2.	Press and hold down the "Power" button, while simultaneously plugging the power source back into the wall.
3.	Press and hold the "Stop/Reset" button (while still holding down the power button) two times. Release the power button and the display will say “Factory Mode 1.” The printer does some self checks, in 20 seconds the printer screen says 
FACTORY MODE 1
IDLE.
4.	Press the "right arrow" key on the printer until the screen reads "Shipping Mode 3." (one press) Press the "OK" button twice. At this point, a test page should print.
5.	Open the top cover of the printer, as if you were going to change the ink cartridges. Wait for the cartridges to return to the leftmost position.
6.	Unplug the power source to the printer, without first turning it off with the "Power" button.
7.	Remove the ink cartridges and close the cover.
8.	Plug the MX300's power source back into the wall and press the "Power" button to turn it back on. The printer will do a few self checks, and prompt for “language setting.” Press ok to select English. The next prompt is “Set Ink Cartridge.”
9.	Open the cover, install the cartridges and the printer will do some more self-checks, while 
“CART. RETURN” is displayed. 
10.	Check the printer status, and it will acknowledge that both cartridges are full.
Good Luck!!!


----------

